# Crufts warning



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have just read on another site that there is a group of people who are threatening to go round crufts letting dogs out of their cages. 

Please do not leave your dog in a cage unattended. If you are going on your own and need to leave your dog to go to the loo then take a padlock and put it on the door to your cage.

I know dogs are not supposed to be left on benches unattended but sometimes it is unavoidable.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG what idiots i never leave mine unattended but i'll warn my friends thanx for posting this.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG whats wrong with some people today! thanks for posting it


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the warning.......will be extra vigilant now.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

i always take another person with me but thanks anyway, and good luck to everyone thats going


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I never use a cage I usually have some one with me and there is not enough room on the greyhound benches for a cage big enough to get a greyhound in. Button will just lie on the bench with a blanket.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

good warning what a bunch of plonker i would leave my dog unattended but watch my cage and when they went to let her out i wud deal with the situation


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Probably the same people who are going to protest about all the 'mistreated' show dogs, the idiots think that all dogs in the pastoral group should be kept outside because they are'working ' dogs, and lapdogs should be superglued to your lap, need i go on!!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

If they touch my dog i wont be resonisble for what i do to them , i would also advise to watch they dont try to feed your dogs as well good job the hubby is on security watch for me at Crufts and this year i aint letting anyone touch my girl unless i know them


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Thankfully all my dogs will be with the OH on the discover dogs stand, when I'm by the ring I will only have one with my and he will be with me at all times.
I never let anyone feed my dogs except me, even the OH wont feed them at home.

If any one should upset my dogs they will feel my rath and the OH's LOL.

I would be suprised if any of the protesters manage to get through the doors TBH. Bt we will see what happens soon enough.

Thanks for the warning, I will pass it on.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

the nut brigade!
Do they not realize that it's not the animals that they need to be getting at - they could cause distress, mayhem, injury and even death!
They need a good slapping!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

If they're against Crufts so much, why are they buying a ticket to get in there?

Surely a much better way of protesting is to not put your money into whatever you're against?

There's always a bunch there to spoil things, isn't there?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> If they're against Crufts so much, why are they buying a ticket to get in there?
> 
> Surely a much better way of protesting is to not put your money into whatever you're against?
> 
> There's always a bunch there to spoil things, isn't there?


th remind me of football hooligans!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

If they come near my dog they will be swiftly castrated. Makes me so angry as DT says all they are going to cause is upset for the dogs. So called animal lovers!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

clueless said:


> If they come near my dog they will be swiftly castrated. Makes me so angry as DT says all they are going to cause is upset for the dogs. So called animal lovers!!!!


swiftly castrated lol, . But yes on a serious note,it is a really stupid thing to threaten to do, as said above, it could result in a nasty accident of a beloved dog, the idiots !!!!


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

it might not just be men there may be women in on it to you will need to be on your gaurd there seems to be a lot of poeple against crufts now i have spoken to a few dog poeple who are discusted at poeple who breed dogs with ailments just for the sake of showing


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

I have also seen this on another forum,
They have also said they are planning on throwing flour and eggs at exhibitors and there dogs as they are entering the NEC,so be on your guard.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

:rolleyes5:what a bunch of plebs!!!!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I have also seen this on another forum,
> They have also said they are planning on throwing flour and eggs at exhibitors and there dogs as they are entering the NEC,so be on your guard.


OMG they're Insane they're not animal lovers!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> OMG they're Insane they're not animal lovers!


It's just an excuse for people to cause trouble and upset isn't it!

I hope this doesn't actually happen, there's no need for it.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> It's just an excuse for people to cause trouble and upset isn't it!
> 
> I hope this doesn't actually happen, there's no need for it.


i know its terrible they could really frighten the dogs, i think we're going to have to try & get there extra early (its gunna be a long day!)


----------



## Trix71 (Mar 2, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> I have also seen this on another forum,
> They have also said they are planning on throwing flour and eggs at exhibitors and there dogs as they are entering the NEC,so be on your guard.


Great :sneaky2:
The rare and stupid occasion i rubbed flour in my eye was very painful... 
So they are the ones harming the dogs by their actions... As Terry Wogan would say... Ejeets!! ut:

As My dog is a yearling still and the Flatcoat bitches start at 830... We will be there pretty early too.. Lets hope these veggies (http://www.veggies.org.uk/event.php?ref=30 ) haven't gotten out of their beds then


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Trix71 said:


> Great :sneaky2:
> The rare and stupid occasion i rubbed flour in my eye was very painful...
> So they are the ones harming the dogs by their actions... As Terry Wogan would say... Ejeets!! ut:
> 
> As My dog is a yearling still and the Flatcoat bitches start at 830... We will be there pretty early too.. Lets hope those veggies haven't gotten out of their beds then


sorry to go off topic but what's being veggie have to do with it  I'm a veggie I would never dare to do such a thing its pathetic dangerous and will only cause upset to the animals they are supposedly trying to help, its nothing but a publicity stunt and would imagine that its done by a wide variety of people veggies and meat eaters alike, you get complete fools wherever you are and whatever your tasted are, I found your statement quite flippant and offensive


----------



## Trix71 (Mar 2, 2009)

Vixie said:


> sorry to go off topic but what's being veggie have to do with it  I'm a veggie I would never dare to do such a thing its pathetic dangerous and will only cause upset to the animals they are supposedly trying to help, its nothing but a publicity stunt and would imagine that its done by a wide variety of people veggies and meat eaters alike, you get complete fools wherever you are and whatever your tasted are, I found your statement quite flippant and offensive


Sincere apologies.. I only said "those" because its a group of veggies (online)that have said they will protest.

English is not my first language and sometime things might get across wrong :mad2:

I am in no way suggesting that that everyone being a veggie will throw flour and eggs. Please accept my apologies. i will amend my post to make sure no offence is caused.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be there fairly early on Sunday for the Discover Dogs stand but we will be there right till the end as we are on take down duty too.

I hope they don't start to much trouble.

and if they dare through flour and eggs at my dogs then they will have the me and the OH to deal with.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

If the people who are demonstrating are the same (which I suspect they are) as the ones in London when the countryside alliance held it's march, then, you will not be able to deal with them.
They are an out of control mob, and you will be putting yourself and your pets in danger if you confront them


----------



## Trix71 (Mar 2, 2009)

rona said:


> If the people who are demonstrating are the same (which I suspect they are) as the ones in London when the countryside alliance held it's march, then, you will not be able to deal with them.
> They are an out of control mob, and you will be putting yourself and your pets in danger if you confront them


I do hope that NEC are as prepared to deal with them as they say they are then... That was scary business then in London.

I have no intention of confronting them.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

rona said:


> If the people who are demonstrating are the same (which I suspect they are) as the ones in London when the countryside alliance held it's march, then, you will not be able to deal with them.
> They are an out of control mob, and you will be putting yourself and your pets in danger if you confront them


all im going to say on this subject is if i can get out of a pub brawl and a bunch of footie nutters going off with out a nothing but a black eye then i would be more than up for a good old fashioned scrap if they egged any1 or anything that i know. they would not know what hit them i know this would not be the correct response but i wont lie that the reaction they would get out of me so its probably better im not going............PERIOD!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

The problem here is that there are dogs involved.
It is best to walk away unless there is a direct threat to your dog.
These people want you to react.
Please treat them with the contempt they deserve and ignore them completely


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

My major concern would be that the NEC's own security handle these issues - I personally don't think they are 'up to it' On two occassions I have had to employ their assistance in the past - they were on both occassions nigh on useless a chocolate fireguard would have been of more use !!!! Let us hope that they have stepped up their security!
DT


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

gazt said:


> it might not just be men there may be women in on it to you will need to be on your guard there seems to be a lot of poeple against crufts now i have spoken to a few dog poeple who are discusted at poeple who breed dogs with ailments just for the sake of showing


I agree, it is all very well showing bravado on a forum but I would just make sure everyone is looking after their dog(s) safety to the best of their ability.
Some on the protest will be genuine animal lovers concerned for the dogs, while others will be rent-a-mob just spoiling for a fight. 
Tempers on both sides could get very frayed it is a very emotive issue.

Lauren


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

rona said:


> If the people who are demonstrating are the same (which I suspect they are) as the ones in London when the countryside alliance held it's march, then, you will not be able to deal with them.
> They are an out of control mob, and you will be putting yourself and your pets in danger if you confront them


 i went on the london march and only saw a couple of miner incidents there were over two hundred thousand poeple there most of them behaved well true country poeple standing up for there rights not an out of control mob at all you always get a minority at most demonstrations ,as for crufts they must have reason for wanting to protest there not going for the fun of it there going for a reason and we all now what that is but i do hope the dogs don,t suffer any stress


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just wondering, has there been any trouble/protests so far? We got there at about half 10 on Thursday morning, and there was nothing going on, just wondering if it had been going on any earlier, when the exhibitors were arriving?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

gazt said:


> i went on the london march and only saw a couple of miner incidents there were over two hundred thousand poeple there most of them behaved well true country poeple standing up for there rights not an out of control mob at all you always get a minority at most demonstrations ,as for crufts they must have reason for wanting to protest there not going for the fun of it there going for a reason and we all now what that is but i do hope the dogs don,t suffer any stress


Sorry, I didn't make myself clear, i was one of the 200,000, it was the animal rights people at the end of the march that were the problem, luckly there was a large police presents.
Did you see that brave guy about half way around, on his own in the middle of the marchers with his anti placard. Now i could really admire that guy and would have happily of chatted about his concerns


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Just to add my final spoke to this somewhat exhausted thread.
Did any of you watch the gundogs today??? Is so I cannot see how anyone would think that those dogs wern't enjoying the limelight!!!! the vizzy (or the weim) was rolling about in the background, begging and playing the fool the whole time the judging was going on!
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just to add my final spoke to this somewhat exhausted thread.
> Did any of you watch the gundogs today??? Is so I cannot see how anyone would think that those dogs wern't enjoying the limelight!!!! the vizzy (or the weim) was rolling about in the background, begging and playing the fool the whole time the judging was going on!
> regards
> DT


It might not be exhausted tomorrow, that's when the protesters are supposed to be out in force


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

rona said:


> It might not be exhausted tomorrow, that's when the protesters are supposed to be out in force


I am going to enlarge on my previous post Rona and say that anyone who thinks those dogs weren't enjoying it have never seen a happy contented dog! 
DT


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am going to enlarge on my previous post Rona and say that anyone who thinks those dogs weren't enjoying it have never seen a happy contented dog!
> DT


I didn't think the red setter was too happy but all the others seemed quite happy


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

I know this is an old topic but I'd like my tuppenth, if I may

I used to belong to Animal Rights groups where I used to live. The majority involved were just like us - animal lovers not afraid to stand up and try and change negative attitudes towards animals. There was a small minority who used the group as a vehicle to commit crime. Unfortunately it seems these type of people attach themselves to any group of this nature purely as a means to cause harm

I hope everything goes well at Crufts


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Hi All Well I got back from Crufts last night. I did not notice any trouble. The general public that approached myself were lovely and only interested in information about my breed and wanted lots of cuddles.
I had a great day and so did my dog. She was so happy that she could not even walk in a straight line for the judge LOL Bounced around the ring and totally enjoyed her debute 
Hope there is no trouble today


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

On thursday at about 5.30pm someone came to us and asked what carpark we were parked on.We were on east 5 but our breeders was on the west car park. They were told not to rush as protesters had fastened a chain across the gateway to the west carpark and they were waiting for the police to come and remove the chain. People were apparently queing to get of the car park. Also I rang my breeder on friday and they said the security guards at the door they left by had 2 terrier men and wouldn't let them out as the breed of dog on their removal passes did not match the breed they were trying to take out. I don't know what happened they said they left with their dogs straight after.

Any one who thinks dog are not happy being shown should have heard my Freyja and Owen on thursday morning. I did everything the same as I would if I had been going to work but at 6am they realised thinks were not normal Freyja started squealing and Owen barking they then started the pups of and distpite being told they were not going anywere they kept it up until we went out. My son who was up getting ready for school said as soon as we went out they shut up as they realised they weren't going anywere. All this was because they wanted to come with us.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Also I rang my breeder on friday and they said the security guards at the door they left by had 2 terrier men and wouldn't let them out as the breed of dog on their removal passes did not match the breed they were trying to take out. I don't know what happened they said they left with their dogs straight after.
> 
> well at least they checked their pass..i was let out of our hall at the back of three (not meant to leave untill four) with the dogs we had and the guy on the door did not even look at our removal passes even tho i offered to show them to him..he did say that we were not meant to leave untill four but would turn a blind eye.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

MissD said:


> I know this is an old topic but I'd like my tuppenth, if I may
> 
> I used to belong to Animal Rights groups where I used to live. The majority involved were just like us - animal lovers not afraid to stand up and try and change negative attitudes towards animals. There was a small minority who used the group as a vehicle to commit crime. Unfortunately it seems these type of people attach themselves to any group of this nature purely as a means to cause harm
> 
> I hope everything goes well at Crufts


I have NEVER been an animal activists nor have I belonged to any Animal Rights groups, but I have, and continue to be actively against blood sports and continue to campaign against animal cruelty.

It really saddens me, when I hear stories of campaigners threatening to harm dogs at Crufts and I cannot help wondering if these stories have been circulated by the very groups of people they have been aimed at. Call me an old skeptic if you will 

I hope that any protest were conducted in a calm and peaceable manner. I wish someone who has actually shown at Crufts, would put us out of our misery and let us know!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Having reviewed legitamate protest sites - i really do wonder where some of these warnings come from. :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Nina said:


> I have NEVER been an animal activists nor have I belonged to any Animal Rights groups, but I have, and continue to be actively against blood sports and continue to campaign against animal cruelty.
> 
> It really saddens me, when I hear stories of campaigners threatening to harm dogs at Crufts and I cannot help wondering if these stories have been circulated by the very groups of people they have been aimed at. Call me an old skeptic if you will
> 
> I hope that any protest were conducted in a calm and peaceable manner. I wish someone who has actually shown at Crufts, would put us out of our misery and let us know!


Have spoken to two friends today who returned last night - they had seen no trouble at all - both were showing on Saturday
DT


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Nina said:


> I have NEVER been an animal activists nor have I belonged to any Animal Rights groups, but I have, and continue to be actively against blood sports and continue to campaign against animal cruelty.
> 
> It really saddens me, when I hear stories of campaigners threatening to harm dogs at Crufts and I cannot help wondering if these stories have been circulated by the very groups of people they have been aimed at. Call me an old skeptic if you will
> 
> I hope that any protest were conducted in a calm and peaceable manner. I wish someone who has actually shown at Crufts, would put us out of our misery and let us know!


I was showing Friday and not a spot of bother was noted, I had a great day


----------

